# Anyone else a TV show camera spotter?



## nerwin (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't know how many times I have watched TV shows and was more interested in what camera/lens combo they were using and if the images they showed on the screen represents the gear they were using.

I watched an episode of CSI: Cyber and noticed one of the forensic photographers was using a Nikon 105 2.8G and the picture they showed was a macro shot. I was surprised besides he was using the pop up flash!

Its kind of fun spotting what cameras the actors are using. The original CSI used a lot of Nikon D70's, my guess is that they were probably cheap to get for the show.

Another thing I noticed is that a lot of shows use Nikon cameras and very few Canon. I wonder why that is.

Person of Interest uses a mirrorless camera sometimes. Which would make sense. There was a short lived crime comedy called Battle Creek and the police department was low budget and they used old film DSLRs.

I think on an of episode of Dexter he was using a Nikon FX body with a 60mm macro lens and the Nikon R1C1 system.

Sometimes I love the details in these shows to satisfy us photo nerds. You can tell the shows who are getting advice from actual photographers and shows who are not. 

What have you noticed?


----------



## Designer (Aug 15, 2015)

Perhaps I notice too much.  I can't watch most TV or movies because of the mistakes I see.


----------



## TheUniverse (Aug 15, 2015)

*"Another thing I noticed is that a lot of shows use Nikon cameras and very few Canon. I wonder why that is*."

Maybe for the same reason that you see more Macs than Windows machines in movies.

Other than that, I can't help you because I don't watch TV.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 15, 2015)

TheUniverse said:


> *"Another thing I noticed is that a lot of shows use Nikon cameras and very few Canon. I wonder why that is*."
> 
> Maybe for the same reason that you see more Macs than Windows machines in movies.
> 
> Other than that, I can't help you because I don't watch TV.



I see more linux based machines than either. Haha


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 15, 2015)

The only thing that I've started to notice, and it has really bugged me, are shows where someone is taking family or wedding photos and they are right on top of the people, right up in their faces, using about a 300mm lens!!!


----------



## OrionsByte (Aug 15, 2015)

Dagwood56 said:


> The only thing that I've started to notice, and it has really bugged me, are shows where someone is taking family or wedding photos and they are right on top of the people, right up in their faces, using about a 300mm lens!!!



For those brides that really want to remember what their nostrils looked like on their wedding day...


----------



## bogeyguy (Aug 15, 2015)

I notice more and more crap on TV. I really need to cut the cord, the power cord, not the cable cord.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 15, 2015)

bogeyguy said:


> I notice more and more crap on TV. I really need to cut the cord, the power cord, not the cable cord.



I like watching TV shows, some of it is crap indeed and some of it is good. But then again I'm into that stuff and some aren't.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 15, 2015)

I like old movies from the '40s and love to see the old press cameras in action. I was watching some oldies the other day with flappers and Model Ts and was into the dresses and hats - and cameras!

There's one silent movie with Buster Keaton where he's got this camera that had the developing in camera - never had seen anything like that and it was the coolest thing.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 15, 2015)

Went to see Pixels and what jumped out to me was the SX-70 in one scene, at least that is what I remember from that movie.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 15, 2015)

Dave442 said:


> Went to see Pixels and what jumped out to me was the SX-70 in one scene, at least that is what I remember from that movie.



It does look like a good movie to watch while stoned.


----------



## ak_ (Aug 15, 2015)

Ronin: in a hotel lobby - they hand their camera to some tourists and ask them to take their picture, while the actual surveillance targets they want photos of are stood nearby behind them. It's a Contax (don't recall which SLR, AX maybe).


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 15, 2015)

I rarely watch tv or movies. On the rare occasion that I do, I'm usually paying attention to the lighting/ depth of field and processing used to set the mood.


----------



## ak_ (Aug 15, 2015)

In Apocalypse Now - what are the cameras Dennis Hopper uses?


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 15, 2015)

I was watching something my wife put on but can't recall what it was but I think it was a private eye investing and was taking shots off a roof top of a building with a big white lens and it was So obvious it was Canon.I just couldn't help thinking how could no one not notice him as it stuck out like a sore thumb.

Yes I take notice what cameras when they present them self.I notice the CSI shows use Nikons and usually set up with the ring flash for the crime scene.


----------



## KmH (Aug 16, 2015)

I had them stop my cable TV service sometime in 2008.
I watch movies I get in the mail from Netflix or stream from Amazon, but I watch those using my desktop computer.


----------



## TheUniverse (Aug 17, 2015)

Nothing against people who watch TV, my philosophy is "To each his own, as long as it doesn't hurt anyone".

But I have to say that when I cut the cable (Cable cable not the power one, I love movies too much and I have a huge TV), I found myself with a lot of free time for other more interesting things.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 17, 2015)

TheUniverse said:


> Nothing against people who watch TV, my philosophy is "To each his own, as long as it doesn't hurt anyone".
> 
> But I have to say that when I cut the cable (Cable cable not the power one, I love movies too much and I have a huge TV), I found myself with a lot of free time for other more interesting things.



The only time I "really" watch TV is during the winter months because here in Vermont, 6 hours out of the day you are shoveling and plowing 4 feet of snow, you kind of want to sit down on the couch and watch a movie or tv shows on the 65" plasma and have a cup of coffee or hot coco. Haha.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 17, 2015)

Sitting on the computer in forums for hours is so much better than being entertained by programs on a television.


----------



## TheUniverse (Aug 17, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Sitting on the computer in forums for hours is so much better than being entertained by programs on a television.



Probably not FOR HOURS, but I actually talk to people here, which you don't do in front of a TV.

AND, I just talked to a member I may be able to help getting a show...  Is your TV going to do that for you?


----------



## nerwin (Aug 17, 2015)

TheUniverse said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting on the computer in forums for hours is so much better than being entertained by programs on a television.
> ...



You don't talk to your TV? Hmm. Maybe I am weird.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 17, 2015)

TheUniverse said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting on the computer in forums for hours is so much better than being entertained by programs on a television.
> ...


 
Well first, I sit most often right next to my Wifey and watch television.  We put it on pause to talk all the time.
AND, no I can't help anyone get a show by talking in a forum - but I could watch a show on tv about how to get someone a show.


----------



## TheUniverse (Aug 17, 2015)

Well then, keep watching.

To each his own.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 17, 2015)

I am movie buff mostly Scary thrillers and having a 55 LED Smart TV  I can get Netflix,Youtube rock videos,do Facebook or view flicker Pictures extremely large but no way I can go with out my Dish or Cable when Pro hockey season is on beside what good it a HDTV or 4k if you only watch cheap ass low quality Netflix.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 18, 2015)

Interesting  http://www.imdb.com/list/ls059550382/


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 18, 2015)

And http://petapixel.com/2012/07/10/top-10-films-that-feature-nikon-cameras/


----------



## Designer (Aug 18, 2015)

nerwin said:


> You don't talk to your TV? Hmm. Maybe I am weird.


Only talk?  You've GOT to be kidding!  

Sure I "talk" to the TV, but it's mostly yelling.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 18, 2015)

Designer said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > You don't talk to your TV? Hmm. Maybe I am weird.
> ...


 
With some added profanity depending on how my favorite teams are doing.


----------



## Designer (Aug 18, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


O.K., I'll have to admit it's not sports that causes me to yell, it is either politics or stupidity.  

Well, there you go!  That's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 18, 2015)

M*A*S*H, S3E8, aired 29 Oct 1974.  Trapper and Hawkeye perform elective surgery on a Korean infant.  Of course, Burns & Houlihan want to show the world the illegal act, so they take photos.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 18, 2015)

M*A*S*H (OK, so I own the full set of DVDs....) S9E12, aired 9 Feb 1981. Hawkeye builds a scale model of the Washington Monument out of excess tongue depressors.  Klinger, who just started a camp newspaper, smells a story and calls in Stars and Stripes to do a feature.  Albert Insinnia* (on left in first 2 photos) plays the S&S photographer (Sgt. Ray Tornberg) brought in to capture the creation on film.

















Sure looks like a Hassy to me.



* Most noted for his portrayal of Mordred in the Broadway production of _Camelot_, opposite Richard Harris.


----------

